# captivebredreptileforums.co.uk - No longer a site?



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

As per the title, has this site been taken down now? I used to use it for the classifieds. If it has been taken down how long ago and any idea why?


----------



## veektooru (Jul 16, 2016)

It's gone, months ago.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

DeadLee said:


> As per the title, has this site been taken down now? I used to use it for the classifieds. If it has been taken down how long ago and any idea why?


It's gone, but it wasn't deliberately taken down- it crashed permanently just before last xmas, because the admin forgot to move the forum onto a new server he was supposed to switch it to. When the old server got switched off, it left the forum stranded on the defunct server, & it can't be traced.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

wilkinss77 said:


> It's gone, but it wasn't deliberately taken down- it crashed permanently just before last xmas, because the admin forgot to move the forum onto a new server he was supposed to switch it to. When the old server got switched off, it left the forum stranded on the defunct server, & it can't be traced.




Still can't believe we've lost all that knowledge and experience in those archived files and threads ... It's flamin criminal what's happened .!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

